# Michelin extending the crossclimate range



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Michelin are extending their range of Agilis Crossclimate tyres to include vans

I like the sound of these new all season tyres

Especially:-

Excellent traction on snow, 3PMSF certified.(3)
Unique V-shaped tread-pattern, with large tread blocks and wide grooves to maximize traction on snow, mud, grass, gravel…

V-Shape sculpture, with massive tread-blocks for optimal gearing.
Full-depth sipes with sharp edges, for long-lasting clawing effect.
Wide grooves with self-cleaning capacity.

https://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-agilis-crossclimate

My size isnt listed on the website but they tell me it will be available in June 205/75R16 110


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Had these on my Citroen C4 and they stuck like glue to the road in sun, rain, snow and ice. Not the cheapest but worth the investment


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Tread pattern looks directional to me ? Does not mention it though 

Had directional tyres in the past and problem is can only go on one side of vehicle .

Good load ratings 

LT Man


----------

